# Convert a 36 volt charger to 12 volt



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a almost new 20 amp 36 volt golf cart charger. Can I convert it to a 12 volt 60 amp charger? The golf cart got totaled right after I got the new charger. Since this is a nice heavy duty charger I would like to get some use out of it. 

Thanks for any help.

Larry


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Doubt it. Put it on Craig's List and sell it.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Run it through a MPPT charge controller.


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

12vman said:


> Run it through a MPPT charge controller.


Sure that would work but a little pricey for my blood. I know with lots of electronics its often just a quick switch of a few wires or an adjustment. Thats on AC stuff though.

Larry


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Try looking at some of these suggestions....

http://forum.allaboutcircuits.com/showthread.php?t=45883

I don't know if you'll find a ready-made converter that will handle the amps you're looking for, but there were some other DIY solutions in there as well.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

12vman said:


> Run it through a MPPT charge controller.


http://www.chargingchargers.com/tutorials/power-supplies.html

There are situations where a battery charger may need to function as a power supply, as well as maintain batteries. This can be when designed into a UPS (Uninterruptible Power Supply), or when testing or operating a DC system powered by batteries. Not all chargers are suitable for power supply operation. Most 'smart' battery chargers have a 'switching point', where they drop into the final stage (usually 3rd stage) float mode. If the charger never reaches this point because of current passing through to a load, it will stay in the absorption stage, which can damage batteries, *and eventually, the charger. *


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks Guys,

Mainly just looking to get some use out of the charger. Guess I should list it back for sale again, not a lot of call for 36v chargers these days. 

Was hoping there was a quick easy fix I was missing. 

Larry


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Not gonna work. . . . .unless you know electronics enough to get inside and put in a circuit to lower the voltage coming out of the transformer and then the regulation circuits . . . . . .not a simple job.
Running it through a MMPT will be a good way to smoke the MMPT.

Craigs list next spring . . .or when ever golfing starts in your area . . . . .


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

You could use it to charge three 12V batteries wired in series, but why go through that much hassle. Just get rid of it.


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks guys. Its not a big golfing area here. I have had it for sale for two years for 1/2 what I paid OBO. 

Larry


----------

